# First Coyote



## YoteSlayer04 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I shot my first coyote Monday morning while me and a buddy were on our second set. He had shot one on our first set at 400 yds when it was trying to wind us, and he also shot one just before I did on the second set.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

cool. i see your from harwood, were you hunting around there??? there are getting to be a few around west fargo area


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

you guys just using the distress calls still?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

looks like a pup.

nice work, your pants look a little wet. 

xdeano


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good job. Yotes this time of year are real easy to call in but hard to see.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## JonnyVance (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work bro! Bout time, now it will be all down hill from here! Tournament time is just around the corner!

:beer:

:sniper:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the first ones the hardest, congrates :beer:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

the first one is always the hardest. Now that you you got your feet wet you will have better luck. confidence is key


----------

